# Whats this?



## Blay (Oct 24, 2020)

My father in law has this junk all through his yard,can anyone identify please.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

It doesnt look like your photo uploaded


----------



## Blay (Oct 24, 2020)

Blay said:


> My father in law has this junk all through his yard,can anyone identify please.





Blay said:


> My father in law has this junk all through his yard,can anyone identify please.


----------



## confused_boner (Apr 5, 2021)

still no picture, try a different way


----------



## Blay (Oct 24, 2020)

Sorry for the confusion but they have changed the web site and dummy me can't find the upload button.fhub


----------



## Blay (Oct 24, 2020)

Blay said:


> My father in law has this junk all through his yard,can anyone identify please.


----------



## Blay (Oct 24, 2020)

My father in law has this through out his yard . Can you identify please. Thank you.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Take a look at this posting and decide if thats what you have:








Is this bentgrass?


My lawn was planted last fall in Massachusetts. So one year old. In the last couple of months I have been noticing a strange grass popping up. My lawn directly abuts my neighbors lawn and he has this weed in small sections along my new lawn. I have to mow over it and I believe I spread it...




www.thelawnforum.com


----------



## GCoco (Jun 4, 2021)

Looks like the weeds are gone, can’t see any. 😀


----------



## Victor Von Lawn (5 mo ago)

Really hard to tell from the pictures, but it seems you have a cool season lawn grass, with a warm season grass going dormant. The warm season grass could be a bermuda or a bentgrass.


----------



## billmajure_8509 (2 mo ago)

Bermuda grass, according to my plant ID app "Picture This".


----------

